# Mt. Gilead, OH Senior B&T Male



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook








*Age: *Approx. 8 Years *Gender: *Male 
*Personality / Description*

Magnum is a senior German Shepherd who is in need of some TLC. He arrived infested with fleas.....but we have treated him for them. He could barely walk but after a few days he is doing much better---after getting regular meals and glucosamine.

He is super friendly, walks ok on leash and typically keps his kennel area clean. We guess him at around 8 yrs old.

*Where to Adopt*

Morrow County Dog Shelter
195 South Main Street, MOUNT GILEAD, OH 43338 *Reason being at shelter: *
Stray


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

This dog looks very familiar. I think he has been posted before? Maybe within the last three or four weeks?
Sheilah


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/161382-mt-gilead-oh-magnum-s-needs-tlc.html

dup post, pls close


----------

